
Gmail Down/Degraded Performance - atulg2
https://outage.report/gmail
======
atulg2
Issue resolved finally.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=a4...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=a45de3b26d6c5872f4cfe8e3424d7a82)

------
atulg2
Investigation trail
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=a4...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=a45de3b26d6c5872f4cfe8e3424d7a82)

------
atulg2
Mulitple Google Apps are affected.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

------
_1tan
Can confirm. I am able to access my corporate Gmail account, but unable to
send emails.

~~~
brajesh
The issue is with the attachments. Any draft with attachment throws an error
on auto-save.

------
imperialdrive
My photos not backing up is what caught my eye. Looks widespread. Hold on
tight!

